

Empirically, water fluoridation is a bad idea - goodfood
http://youtu.be/sh-oeu2L8yM

======
goodfood
What do people on HN think about water fluoridation?

~~~
johnny22
usually biased against anything that tries to prove a scientific point via
videos hosted on a site like youtube.

